# Zweiter Beruf für tank



## Kurusawa (22. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,
ich spiel einen 80 dk tank mit Bergbau (450) und Kürschner(450) als Berufe. Bergbau bringt super Knete und die 50 Ausdauer kann ich auch ganz gut gebrauchen, aber Kürschner ist eher langweilig und bringt nicht viel Gold im ah. Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten zweiten Beruf [ kein sammlerberuf (öde) ]. Welcher Beruf ist spannend und bringt mir als Tank noch Vorteile ? Juwe ? Schmied, oder sogar Ingi ? 
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort bzw. einen Tipp sehr freuen =)


----------



## Ferok (28. April 2009)

schmied wegen den sockeln oder juwe wegen den ausdauer gems würde ich sagen


----------



## Yukaa (2. Mai 2009)

jow Juwe und Schmied is die beste Kombo die du als Tank haben kannst.

Juwe wegen den 41 Stamina sockeln und dem sehr guten trinket was man bauen kann . und schmiedekunst für die 2 zusätzlichen sockel


----------



## Syrras (2. Mai 2009)

BB spült aber mehr Gold in die Kassen, Ausdauer nicht zu verachten, VZ noch irgendwer?


----------



## Riuk (6. Mai 2009)

seid 3.0 bringen dir fast alle berufe den gleichen Bonus

folgende Berufe bringen dir folgenden exklusiven Bonus :

*Verzauberung* = 48  Ausdauer (2x 24 Ausdauer Ring enchant)
*Inschriftenkunde *= 32  Ausweichwertung (Schulterverzaubergung 50 Ausweich und 20 Def - bereits  abgezogen wurden die 20 Ausweichwertung die du durch den erfürchtigen Ruf bei den Söhnen Hodirs erhalten würdest)
*Lederverarbeitung* = 50 Ausdauer (exclusive Armschienenverzauberung mit 90 Ausdauer - bereits abgezogen natürlich die 40 AUsdauer, die du durch eine normale Armschienenverzauberung bekommen könntest)
*Juwelier* = 51 Ausdauer (3 imba Sockel = 123 Ausdauer - bereits  abzug von 3x24 (normale mögliche Sockel)
*Schmied* = 48 Ausdauer (2 zusätzliche Sockel, gefüllt mit 2x24 Ausdauer sockeln)

ich würd dir also empfehlen bergbau zu behalten und zusätlich einen der oben und unten aufgelisteten Berufe zu erlernen, je nachdem wieviel gold und zeit du investieren willst, bringen dir umterm strich alle gleichviel (1-3 Ausdauer mehr oder weniger interessieren niemanden)


p.s. Preise entsprechen denen auf meinem momentanen server onyxia
*Verzauberung* ~5-6k gold wenn du dir die Mats im ah kaufst
*Inschriftenkunde * ~1-2 k gold und du kannst damit recht gut gold verdienen mit dem Verkauf von Glyphen, zudem brauchste dir den Ruf bei Hodirs nicht antun
*Lederverarbeitung* ~2-3k gold, wenn du die Mats im ah kaufst
*Juwelier* ~6k-7k gold wenn du dir die mats im ah kaufst
*Schmied* ~5k gold wenn du dir die mats im ah kaufst

da du BB behälst kannst du dir die Mats zum Skilln ja selber farmen, was zwar seine Zeit dauert aber dein Portemonnaie schonen ^^

diese rechnungen kann man auf alle anderen klassen und stats übertragen, da die Menge an Stats immer gleich bleibt, bsp.: 16 Ausweich sockel sind auch gleich mit den 16 Beweglichkeits-sockeln.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------

